# HELP! Problems with White Siser EW HTV



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Morning!

I have been pressing t-shirts for a couple of years now. I do alot of layering with Siser EW on bottom and either Glitter or other color EW on top. The shirts look perfect when they leave me but I have seen a few of them after the fact and the vinyl does not appear flat anymore. It kind of look like it has lifted if that is the correct word to use. Say for instance I have white EW on the bottom and glitter on the top. Not on the edges it appears that way but in the middle. It does not look good at all! I do not have a pic of it as I did not want to draw attention to the fact their shirt did not look like it did when they bought it! What could be happening???? 

I can press just white EW with nothing on top of it and wash after wash it looks perfect! When I layer I only press the bottom color for about 5 sec. just enough to be able to remove the carrier. Then on the top I press for 20 sec. So literally the bottom is not "over pressed"!!! I just do not know what the heck is going on!! Can anyone advise me???? Thanks!!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

so it is the glitter that looks like it is lifting. is it the glitter flex that has a rough texture that you are having the trouble with. I have found that after I remove the second layer that the edges appear to lift. what I do is press it again with teflon sheet on top for a second time. and let it cool flat. 

Also if your customer are using fabric softener that can also make the vinyl release from the garment of if there is already be washed with fabric softener it can make the vinyl not want to hold


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

No, the white on the bottom looks like it is lifting but not on the edges, in the middle of the design. Yes, it is the Glitter Flex Ultra from Heat Transfer Warehouse. I do not prewash my shirts. Also, the shirts look perfect when they leave me. I am stumped!! How in the world did you find out about the fabric softener thing????


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Experience with customer with the problems and others that have the same trouble. Customers will bring it back swearing they never touch fabric softener. Then you heat it back up and the smell of downy is overwhelming

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## NeonTees (Apr 25, 2010)

Is the fabric shrinking while the vinyl does not? That could make it look puckered. Especially if there are 2 layers that are thicker and less flexible than a single layer. Or possibly it is an optical illusion for the glitter. 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advise sttbtch! I saw one of them tonight and it does not look as bad as I thought. So from now on I will tell people no fabric softener. Wonder why the shirts I have done for my DH that have just the 1 layer of white HTV has not done the same thing? I use fabric softener every time I wash them.

Neon Tees I guess there is not way around the shrinking thing. 99% of the time I use Gildan Ultra Cottons which are supposed to be preshrunk. I am certainly not going to start prewashing my tees! Thanks for the advise as well!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't know why fabric softener does what it does to vinyl or why it does it to some and not other but when it dies happen 9 of 10 times it is fabric softner

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just a friendly bump as a reminder certain fabric softeners (or all of them?)
will cause premature failure

just saw one of the first shirts we did and it looks horrible
the single layer easyweed is beginning to pull up, where it is double layered it has almost completely detached itself

my first question was did you use fabric softener?
of course the answer was yes

edit to add:
hmmmm...
the plot thickens

check out this post by sben763


----------

